# 2D, 3D rendering and walk through at afordable price in South India, Kerala, Trivandrum



## anoopravi (Jun 11, 2009)

At BST [byte STREAM Technologies], we create 3D Architectural Walkthroughs that really drive business, even before; you start the construction of your project.

Our creative team will help you to pre-visualize and design and market any Architectural Projects. Weather it is a big township, an apartment projects, or an industrial or a commercial buildings, our team of experts will help you to get a business winning and appealing 3D Walkthrough.

BST designed walkthroughs serves multidimensional usage. It can be used for a verity of business promotional programs.

Usages of 3D Walkthrough:
Architectural Visualization
Construction Applications
Interior Decoration
Real-Estate Development
Engineering Simulations






Advertising

The BST team is well trained and experienced to bring out the most Realistic Walkthroughs that will sell the project in a short time.

Stages in the Development Process:

Stage1:
Collection of information such as AutoCAD drawings and photographs of the project, videos, Images, Perspectives, reference materials, target audience, objectives and end results expected.

Stage2:
Review and analysis of the information collected; study the highlights or USPs of the projects. Evolve the right strategy and the right action plan that assures the best output.

Stage3:
Develop the script / storyboard for the Walkthrough keeping in mind all the above objectives. The script will provide insight into the Layout, lighting, camera paths and all the other key components of the project.

Stage4:
Develop the Camera paths, which include direction of camera, Areas to be highlighted and important features.

Stage5:
As per the Camera path, BST Team develops the required layout with landscape.

Stage6:
As per the collected information the team develops the model (Mesh) with accuracy & perfection.

Stage7:
After Modeling the team will apply the textures as per the requirement to give it realistic look.

Stage8:
Adding appropriate lighting to enhance the look of the place and adding shadows for more realistic touch.

Stage9:
3D Rendering of various shots of the 3D Walkthrough as per the storyboard.

Stage10:

Professional voice over according to the approved script if needed will be recorded.

Stage11:
BST audio engineers will select a powerful music from the stock or compose music to match to the mood and ambience of the project.

Stage12:
Integration of various camera shots with the voice, music and effects.

Stage13:
Rendering of the compiled Walkthrough for review.


Stage14:
Review of the First Cut. Quality checks to ensure high quality is maintained at all stages.

Stage15:
Rendering of the Final compiled Walkthrough (after corrections if any) for Final Delivery.


Please feel free to contact me for further more details

[email protected]
+91 9947688189

With Best regards
*byteSTREAM* Team


----------

